# Briceville to Gobey 4-4-2018



## Mudcon (Oct 6, 2009)

Had a great 9th year annivesary ride. We went through every weather swing from thunderstorms to sunny to snow like we did on our honeymoon. This day we went from Briceville to Gobey and back. Good long ride.... Make sure to like and subscribe to my channel.


----------

